# kubota l2550



## brush (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a kubota l2550 with a front end loader but it does not have power steering which makes it a bear to turn especially when the bucket is loaded. Has anyone added power steering to this model? If so, would you please post the details.

Thanks,
Brush


----------

